# Migliore Original Blend



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone got opinions on this as am buying some friday on the cheap


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good stuff, it's a little tricky to use. It's quite oily and hard to explain exactly but it kinda clumps in tiny oily balls as you try and spread it (probably doesn't make sense to you now, but it will once you use it!). It also doesn't really fully dry or cure as you would expect. But it leaves a gorgeous dripping wet, oily finish that is quite hard to beat. I'm not too sure on durability as tbh I never waited to top it up, but it sheets water very fast.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

If it clumps would it not be better applied by hand? Just a thought. 
I think I might try it as allot of people don't like it, and I like being different lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

As maggi says above, it's a fussy one, but once you get used to it, it's a very good one. Leaves a lovely finish. Smells great. I like to apply with bare hands (so you use more, but strangely sometimes help get a thinner layer on - which is crucial with this wax). Again, as Maggi said, it doesn't fully dry out to a haze as per every other wax, so can be annoying to remove. Migliore do brilliant QD - perfect for helping you remove the wax with a wee skoosh here and there. A few folk have Migliore on the cheap just now.


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

ok thanks for the help how long do you recon it will last before needing topping up?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a wonderful wax IMO. It's not that it really clumps together but I can't think of any other way of describing it. It just doesn't go on smooth like some waxes. I personally quite like the application, it's a bit different to use. I'm after a glass jar of primo currently


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't say exactly TBH, I fanny around with different waxes and sealants on my car so much. I keep the Migliore for my own car, so sorry man I can't even tell how long it's lasted on anyone else's machine.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Tweak said:


> If it clumps would it not be better applied by hand? Just a thought.
> I think I might try it as allot of people don't like it, and I like being different lol


thats the same reason i bought it :lol:

it is a pain in the **** to get off though :wall:

it looks awsome though and is very quick to sheet etc,

as above though i applyed another wax before i saw out the durability


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did get about 4-5 months out of 2 layers of primo applied 2 hours apart if that's any help  cor I miss that wax  

SO where is this cheap source you have?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Migliore Endurance Spray and I'm very happy with the result , Migliore QD clean very well and will remove old wax filler but without doubt Migliore adds incredible reflection .
And today I ordered my second bottle of Migliore QD and Naturale Shampoo , Bella Luster Tyre Glaze and Migliore Original blend , really i want see why people very panic about Migliore wax in application/removal .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not panic, or anything bad. Only different! I actually really like it, everytime you use it, it feels special. Like it deserves your attention.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Some Pics after Migliore Endurance Spray , Sorry about the quality of pictures because I used iphone.
I applied CK Pink Moose + Lusso Oro before one month.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the finish on that Maxi,very nice :thumb:


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

i am buying it off someone, a brandnew pot for £17 posted bargain as it is £30 new off polished bliss


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> It's not panic, or anything bad. Only different! I actually really like it, everytime you use it, it feels special. Like it deserves your attention.


I applied Migliore original looks very wet and glossy it leaves very clean reflection . the sheeting is very very slow and maybe it will not last for long time . however the application is very easy but when wiped off you need buff slowly and then turn microfiber and buff again .


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I applied Migliore original looks very wet and glossy it leaves very clean reflection . the sheeting is very very slow and maybe it will not last for long time . however the application is very easy but when wiped off you need buff slowly and then turn microfiber and buff again .


Interesting!
As most of the comments were on how hard it was to apply.
:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah it's not hard. It's just different. Maybe maxi found the humidity and warmth helped? I found once warmed a little it was much easier. I never found it hard as such just not the norm. It's still one of my favourites.

Interesting you found that maxi, I found the sheeting to be reasonably good. Primo certainly sheets very fast. They all look great though, very wet


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I also heard Migliore lineup is quite unusual. Would you say it's application similiar to RBOE? Cause I found this one is also a tad bit hard to handle a.k.a. takes you longer to apply/buff


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

i did my bonnet on friday wasnt sure how to apply so used a sponge applicator and gave it a light coat, do i need to leave to cure at all and do you have to work it in? smells lovely and sheets really fast


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

todd100 said:


> i did my bonnet on friday wasnt sure how to apply so used a sponge applicator and gave it a light coat, do i need to leave to cure at all and do you have to work it in? smells lovely and sheets really fast


leave it to cure for 15 minutes and then wipe slowly with light pressure 2-3 
(no rubbing) and then you should turn microfiber towel and wipe it again , you can keep one clean microfiber towel for finial buff :thumb:

btw do you have any video to see the migliore sheeting ? I find migliore sheeting very slow but doesn't leave any water spots .


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

will give it another go on friday, and try and get you a video mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

go with this directions :thumb: http://www.migliorewax.com/directionsfruttaorig.html


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Some Pics after Migliore Original on black metallic (without any prep just striped the old Lsp )





































my favorite picture after wash with Lusso Autobathe and Migliore bella lustra tyre glaze


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Original Blend is my go for summer wax, I love the finish it gives on my single stage red paint, all I need now is some of they QD,I've got they shampoo, does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get they QD? Thanks


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> Original Blend is my go for summer wax, I love the finish it gives on my single stage red paint, all I need now is some of they QD,I've got they shampoo, does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get they QD? Thanks


We stock the QD.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

todd100 said:


> i did my bonnet on friday wasnt sure how to apply so used a sponge applicator and gave it a light coat, do i need to leave to cure at all and do you have to work it in? smells lovely and sheets really fast


Apply an extremely thin coat and buff it within 5 or 10 minutes: the wax won't haze or dry as most do so you have to buff carefully as it'll be wet when you buff it.

A short pile towel is best for buffing it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> Original Blend is my go for summer wax, I love the finish it gives on my single stage red paint, all I need now is some of they QD,I've got they shampoo, does anyone know where is the cheapest place to get they QD? Thanks


Imho Migliore Endurance best qd clean very well and leaves great finish .
I tried Migliore Naturle Shampoo , let me know if I'm wrong ,
the Migliore shampoo looks very watery in bottle?however the lube is very good .
how did you find Original Blend Sheeting ?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

It sheets very slowly mate but it leaves panels dry, and I get less water staining with it than other waxes,love the finish it leaves, bought their shampoo 6months ago never used because my car is wearing different wax for winter, but I'll let you know how it's like when I'll use it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> It sheets very slowly mate but it leaves panels dry, and I get less water staining with it than other waxes,love the finish it leaves, bought their shampoo 6months ago never used because my car is wearing different wax for winter, but I'll let you know how it's like when I'll use it


Yeah , it leaves panels dry with less water staining:thumb:
The Migliore Naturale shampoo looks very thin ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I found the shampoo very thin too, but it did work well... cleaned well and left a nice look. Love the QD.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep It is a bit runny I find it has simular consistency as DG901 or 3M shampoo


----------

